# 5" Animated dancing singing Pirate Skeleton



## markek (Sep 23, 2014)

I have what i think is the gemmy skeleton. 5' dances, sings, has a mic input. I'm pretty sure it's sound activated because it works when i clap near it but I'm wondering if its also motion activated.

I do not see a sensor anywhere. Anyone have one that can help?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## markek (Sep 23, 2014)

Sorry that's a 5' not 5" pirate!!!


----------

